# Pedal train or Temple?



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I’ve always built my own boards but I’m debating buying new.
I’m looking at a Pedaltrain Pro FX or a Temple Trio 28. 
Would love to hear your experience and opinions on either. 
thanks


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a temple duo 17. I like the look and it feels solid, but it is kind of annoying to move stuff around. It's also a bit of a hassle if you need a plate -- long and McQuade carries them but you'll have to order from the web store or order it to the store, and I usually have to wait a couple weeks.

Temple was having some supply issues over the summer and fall that left a lot of users with a bad taste in their mouth -- they changed their module lineup a bit and stopped doing direct sales, so hopefully it's been resolved. I waited a couple months for a Voodoo Labs pedal power mounting plate.

If you're a tinkerer I would really not recommend it. If you don't change your board a lot they can look really clean and feel really solid. I don't know if I would buy it again, but I'm kind of in their "ecosystem" since I have the board, a bunch of plates, and their PSU module at this point.

I like it but I don't LOVE it.

Great excuse to post a board pic anyways:


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

markxander said:


> but it is kind of annoying to move stuff around


this would be a problem for me as well. I cant even settle my stomach most of the time


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m leaning towards the Temple but for now I’ll just get the board. Seeing as NOBODY is gigging I’ll get the bag in the summer (if I like it) I’ll use cable ties, and/or Velcro, for now and invest slowly in the plates. Sounds like I’m talking myself into the Temple. Being Canadian made is a nice feature too
.......


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I used the temple with velcro unil I could get the plates, and I think that solution is better than the pedaltrain. You need to get a bit bigger board than you think because of somewhat restricted cable routing options, but the pedals don't flop around. Get at least two medium plates if you want to mount your PS under, and plan for its placement because the mounting knobs will be on the topside of the board. A right angle IEC plug kenable IEC Right Angle (L) Power Extension C14 to C13 Cable 0.25m (~0.9 feet) 25cm: Amazon.ca: Electronics is really useful to get the PS close to the back of the board where there is more vertical clearance, or replace the rubber feet with taller ones. The LED light strip is reasonably cheap and fun.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Went PT-2 (now classic?) And never looked back. Easy to find, easy to accesorize, probably easy to sell.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I've had the SOLO and three sizes of the DUO board, and actually quite like them. Moving the pedals around isn't hard, but sometimes you can't get the *exact* placement you want. I've found though that if you need to get everything so exactly close, the pedal's foot switches are going to be too close to practically use... leave some breathing room!

A couple tips:

The boards can flex a bit, they aren't super rigid. I bought an extra bar for underneath for stiffening my boards up. (And it's something else you can mount pedals / power supplies to.) I have heard that the larger TRIO boards can be quite flexy though, to the point where having anything with tap tempo anywhere but the front edge is maddening.
If you take off the handles, you can have the pedals go over top of the end panels, giving you just a little bit more room on the board.
Order some extra adhesive when you get the pedal plates. That way if you sell a pedal and want to reuse the plates, or you move a pedal and it doesn't line up just where you need it, it only costs you a couple of bucks to get it just right. It's pretty cheap, and really not that hard to rub off by just pushing at the goo with your thumbs. (They have videos showing to use Goo Gone to get rid of the adhesive, but I found that only made it messier, not any easier.)
The patch bay (or some other in/out module) and power module are must-haves.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

troyhead said:


> The patch bay (or some other in/out module) and power module are must-haves.


Totally agree, worth the investment.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. Those extras add up I’m sure. I’ll take my time and get it right and figure what I need and add things as needed


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have both that I use. I tend to use my temple one for pedals I don’t move around much and the pedal trains for ones I changed up more often. If I knew I wasn’t going to buy more pedals I would probably use temple ones because I find them neater and with the plates I don’t have to worry about dog hair sticking to stuff.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> I have both that I use. I tend to use my temple one for pedals I don’t move around much and the pedal trains for ones I changed up more often. If I knew I wasn’t going to buy more pedals I would probably use temple ones because I find them neater and with the plates I don’t have to worry about dog hair sticking to stuff.


Dog hair adds hutspa.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> Dog hair adds hutspa.


There’s not lack of dog hair in here. But it’s nice to not try to pick it out of Velcro. Haha


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> There’s not lack of dog hair in here. But it’s nice to not try to pick it out of Velcro. Haha


I only ever cleaned up pedals i was selling lol


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> I only ever cleaned up pedals i was selling lol


I have 3 functional pedal boards, and shelves full of extras so I end up doing that a fair amount. I probably have 10 or so up for sale currently.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

There are some nice sub $100 options on Amazon similar to the PT. I bought one a while back. It is slanted with space for psu underneath. Came with bag and velcro. I think it is 22.5x12.5"


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I am currently in the same situation and have put some thought into the both of them. I have a Pedaltrain Classic Jr. (18" x 12.5") that I want to move away due to it's size and I considering switch over to Temple Audio (DUO 24). It seems like the supply of the mods, boards and plates are limited at my local L&M and you can't order directly from Temple anymore. Seems like I'd be waiting for a few weeks to get the color I like, the plates I need...provided I don't need any additional between now and then and the 4-way mod isn't even on L&M's website. The board is cheaper ($125) but by the time you add the IEC mod at $62 and get plates (10 pedals = $50) it puts you inline with the Pedaltrains' cost, excluding the travel bag. I have been leaning towards Temple Audio for a while but I think I would just use velcro or dual lock for the time being. Skip the mods and just see how it goes. I don't believe there would be difficulty selling this board on the used market as there isn't really any anywhere so people must like them.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Shaqrad said:


> It seems like the supply of the mods, boards and plates are limited at my local L&M and you can't order directly from Temple anymore. Seems like I'd be waiting for a few weeks to get the color I like, the plates I need


I bought mine online from Quest Musique in Winnipeg and they shipped to Ontario no problem (even saved a bit of tax). Their site now says "in store only" for some items, but it might be a different story if you call. There are a couple of other Canadian dealers on Temple Audio's site as well.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

troyhead said:


> I bought mine online from Quest Musique in Winnipeg and they shipped to Ontario no problem (even saved a bit of tax). Their site now says "in store only" for some items, but it might be a different story if you call. There are a couple of other Canadian dealers on Temple Audio's site as well.


I’ll have to check Temple’s list of dealers. I would like to keep the purchase in Canada for support. If I could find something with free shipping and all my requirements I would jump on that


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies. I ordered the Trio 28. L&M tried contacting Temple to get one in red and they haven’t gotten back to them. There may be something to rumour they’re hard to contact. Thankfully there were a couple in white in PEI.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cups said:


> There may be something to rumour they’re hard to contact.


They posted on the socials last week that they actually have new boards made, & are shipping again. Regarding contact, I called Temple Audio the other week directly, no problems at all.
Enjoy your new board.


----------

